# Colorado Springs Splitboarding



## snowklinger

Monarch is not too far either?


----------



## SinkHole

I guess. 2 hours 20 minutes.


----------



## killclimbz

Monarch is the easiest to get to high quality spot for Colorado Springs. It takes a bit to get to know but it is excellent. 

There is a snowfield up in Cheyenne canyon I believe. From what I understand is it is thin but decent. Then of course there is Pikes peak, but that is best left for spring. 

There really isn't much in the Springs. You have to commit to a two hour drive to get the goods.


----------



## SinkHole

I guess I was hoping for something in between - like an hour drive away or something. With three young kids it's a little tough to dedicate like an entire day to riding. 
It hurt to say that.


----------



## killclimbz

Unfortunately the "wet" mountains are not that wet. Pikes is close enough but you'll have to wait for spring stability. A lot of stuff to do there. 

One of the guys I get out with is working on a backcountry ski guide for I70 down south to Pikes front range descents. So there might be some stuff in there. I think he hopes to have it out this fall. He wrote the 10 mile-Mosquito range guide. 

Sounds like you are close but not quite close enough.


----------



## linvillegorge

One thing I feel is necessary to add here is the fact that CO Springs fucking SUUUUUUUUCKS!

Seriously, I'd love back east before I'd live in the Springs. I'd at least try to live up in Monument or somewhere like that and stay the hell out of the Springs proper.


----------



## SinkHole

See now, shit that I've read says it's a "Nice Place to Live" - ??

So what makes it suck? :icon_scratch:


----------



## linvillegorge

Socially and political it's like a little piece of Alabama plopped down on the CO front range. Super conservative and religious. CO Springs is like the mega-church capital of the world. Add in the fact that it's a military town and the bullshit that goes along with that and you have the makings of a true hell hole.


----------



## SinkHole

Wonderful. Well, she ain't got the job yet. Maybe time to focus more on Denver huh?
Closer to A-Basin at least.


----------



## killclimbz

For Snowboarding along the Front Range, Metro Denver is a much better choice. You'll have a lot more options for quick hit stuff. From Golden, Bert is about 50 minutes. I can get to the Summit of Berthoud in about 70-80 minutes from my place way out east.


----------



## 2hipp4u

The springs are not as bad as some would suggest, take a week and vist. There is no way your wife will endure more than a few months commuting I25 between denver and the springs if thats what your thinking.


----------



## SinkHole

No there is no way of that. I wouldn't even think that. Long commutes SUCK.


----------



## mojo maestro

Linville's ex life partner lived in the Springs. It's not that bad......Linville's just jaded and butthurt......literally.....as in his ass is sore!


----------



## koi

linvillegorge said:


> CO Springs fucking SUUUUUUUUCKS!


I do not disagree with this statement, but it's not that bad. If you're a republican you will probably like it...democrat not so much. Also, there are some shady spots but mostly it is safe. 

I am not a fan of the springs, but if you do get a job down here hit me up with a PM. I have a hard time finding "dedicated," people down here to split driving time with to go riding. Worst part for me living down in CoSprings is that it is so far from the mountains.


----------



## mojo maestro

koi said:


> Worst part for me living down in CoSprings is that it is so far from the mountains.


You've got a 14'110 ft mountain right outside city limits.


----------



## koi

Sorry, I should mention I'm lazy and enjoy my chairlifts.


----------



## killclimbz

The Springs is definitely not a bad place. I have several friends who live down there. You could end up in a much worse spot. Good hiking, climbing, kayaking, mountain biking close by. Just not snowboarding.


----------



## SinkHole

Off Roading?


----------



## killclimbz

Not really something I do much of, but there are most definitely a ton of Forest Service roads in the South Platte. Which bumps right up to the Springs. Probably even more stuff in the Wet Mountains. Rampart road has a ton of Dirt Biking that is popular. 

I am sure there is stuff that qualifies as off roading in the area.


----------



## jdang307

Try being 3 hours away from Bear Mountain, and 6 from Mammoth! :laugh:


----------



## SinkHole

Soooooooo... the job in Colorado Springs got filled like 1 day after she sent in her resume but they really like her so now they are interested in her for a posish in, wait for it...
EL PASO, TEXAS.

Luckily there is a resort call Angelfire that gets a couple pow days here and there
Angel Fire Powder Day. - YouTube

Are there any El Paso people on here or people that ride down at Angelfire that can share their experiences???


----------



## n3v3rsumm3r

*hahah analflare*

dude ride TAOS if you are going to be commuting, its not any further and its fucking sick.


----------



## Alkasquawlik

Damn, going from Colorado Springs to Texas. vibez.


----------



## n3v3rsumm3r

*Taos*

powder day 2013 taos - YouTube


----------



## SinkHole

n3v3rsumm3r said:


> dude ride TAOS if you are going to be commuting, its not any further and its fucking sick.


No way is it that close dude. Can't be. Let me Google that for myself.


----------



## n3v3rsumm3r

close to angelfire? hell yeah it is!


----------



## SinkHole

SinkHole said:


> No way is it that close dude. Can't be. Let me Google that for myself.


Im stoned. Ski Apache was the joint I was thinking about and that is like 2.5 Hrs. away. 

My apologies.


----------



## n3v3rsumm3r

ahhh yes ski apache, that mountain is kinda sad unfortunately  if you end up moving there make the drive up well worth it.


----------



## SinkHole

Some good things:
8.5 hours to Silverton :thumbsup:
Under 8 to Wolf Creek :thumbsup:

A lot closer than from New York.


----------



## Nivek

linvillegorge said:


> One thing I feel is necessary to add here is the fact that CO Springs fucking SUUUUUUUUCKS!
> 
> Seriously, I'd love back east before I'd live in the Springs. I'd at least try to live up in Monument or somewhere like that and stay the hell out of the Springs proper.


Yeah CC is just a bunch of conservative assholes for sure. Oh wait its a liberal arts college and not consetvative at all. And then theirs Manitou which was once the Wicka capital of the country... yeah there's a mega church, stay south and you won't even see it. And unless you're a loud mouthed asshole its not like they all run around condemning you to hellthere is tons to do within short drives of anywhere in the city. Its an awesome place to raise kids. This Jackstack doesn't know shit.


----------



## snowklinger

fwiw the "liberal" in "liberal arts college" has no bearing on the liberal vs conservative dichotomy in politics. There are plenty of politically conservative liberal arts colleges.


----------



## mojo maestro

Colorado > Texas


----------



## n3v3rsumm3r

lol co springs is a beautiful place, and i see no difference between liberals or conservatives on most things except for the things that dont even fuckin matter.

co is a blue state btw.


----------



## linvillegorge

mojo maestro said:


> Colorado > Texas


Despite what Nivek says, CO Springs is as close to Texas as you can get in CO. He seems a bit salty that he was stuck in that shithole for awhile. I've covered this entire state for years and of all the Front Range spots, the Springs sucks the hardest by a long shot unless you want to include Pueblo in the mix. 

In terms of the three major metro areas (Denver, Fort Collins, and the Springs), I'd personally rank them Fort Collins, Denver, Springs with a wide gap between 2 and 3. In terms of access to lifts, Denver beats out the other two easily.


----------



## linvillegorge

snowklinger said:


> fwiw the "liberal" in "liberal arts college" has no bearing on the liberal vs conservative dichotomy in politics. There are plenty of politically conservative liberal arts colleges.


I wasn't even gonna mention that, but yeah. That was an all-time dumbass comment.


----------



## Argo

I've lived in vail 3 years and lived in various places in Texas most my prior life. There are fucking idiots in all of these places. 

I would not live in el paso or Colorado springs unless I had to, life sometimes takes you to places you may not wanna be. I also can't stand ALOT of front range people mainly the boulder/ft collins brobrah types.

If I had to move to EP I would skip ruidosa and head up to Santa fe mtn. For long weekends Taos is pretty sweet as is wolf creek and Durango plus the added bonus of silverton.


----------



## linvillegorge

Don't get me started on Boulder. There are many things I like about Boulder, but there's no way I could live there. I'd got nuts.


----------



## SinkHole

A little update. My wife is looking at attending UC (CU?) in Aurora. Anyone have anything to say about living in Aurora? :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: 

Any areas of Aurora that are better than others?


----------



## Toomeyct

SinkHole said:


> A little update. My wife is looking at attending UC (CU?) in Aurora. Anyone have anything to say about living in Aurora? :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:
> 
> Any areas of Aurora that are better than others?


Just bought a house in south aurora/centennial area. Its pretty nice and close to my work in Centennial. Only planning on keeping it for 5 years or so though and then going to move further west denver to be closer to the mountains. We do like it there though, its the suburbs for sure but you get more for your money. I would avoid northern aurora and anywhere near colfax. There are "trendy" neighborhoods in those areas but you are going to pay out of your ass to live there.


----------



## SinkHole

Toomeyct said:


> Just bought a house in south aurora/centennial area. Its pretty nice and close to my work in Centennial. Only planning on keeping it for 5 years or so though and then going to move further west denver to be closer to the mountains. We do like it there though, its the suburbs for sure but you get more for your money. I would avoid northern aurora and anywhere near colfax. There are "trendy" neighborhoods in those areas but you are going to pay out of your ass to live there.


Thanks for the tip. Will check it out.


----------



## killclimbz

SinkHole said:


> A little update. My wife is looking at attending UC (CU?) in Aurora. Anyone have anything to say about living in Aurora? :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:
> 
> Any areas of Aurora that are better than others?


Ha! I live in A-Town fairly close to the Anschutz medical campus there. The Cedar Creek pub is on rotation for us and there is a micro brewery opening just across from them call Coda. 

Anyway, I do have to say I would not buy around Colfax. The Stapleton redevelopment area is nice and very close. It also has great highway access to I70. Making your tip up to the mountains fairly direct. 

An up and coming area seems to be between 11th and Alameda. Though it may never happen. You can definitely find a lot of house for your buck in that area. 

The other nice thing is airport access is quick and easy. You are across town from the mountains, that is the drawback. I don't find it horrible. 

Did I mention all the micro breweries? There are some wineries not that far off too...

For the most part I would try to stay west of I225. You can find decent living close to the CU campus. If you find some areas you are interested in you can PM me. I've been in the Denver area a long time. I know most of the neighborhoods in the area until you get North of 120th.


----------



## SinkHole

killclimbz said:


> Ha! I live in A-Town fairly close to the Anschutz medical campus there. The Cedar Creek pub is on rotation for us and there is a micro brewery opening just across from them call Coda.
> 
> Anyway, I do have to say I would not buy around Colfax. The Stapleton redevelopment area is nice and very close. It also has great highway access to I70. Making your tip up to the mountains fairly direct.
> 
> An up and coming area seems to be between 11th and Alameda. Though it may never happen. You can definitely find a lot of house for your buck in that area.
> 
> The other nice thing is airport access is quick and easy. You are across town from the mountains, that is the drawback. I don't find it horrible.
> 
> Did I mention all the micro breweries? There are some wineries not that far off too...
> 
> For the most part I would try to stay west of I225. You can find decent living close to the CU campus. If you find some areas you are interested in you can PM me. I've been in the Denver area a long time. I know most of the neighborhoods in the area until you get North of 120th.


Ha ha.... nice! Looking better by the minute!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killclimbz

I know you were talking about backcountry access. It's about 90 minutes to Bert from that area. There is also a strong contingent of splitters in the area. Hike for Turns and Zach live in the area. I think I also count...


----------



## SinkHole

Really excited to get into splitting along with even hitting A basin and Loveland. Fly fishing, hiking, off-roading...


----------

